# USB 2 to SATA Adapter w Greater than 500 gb Support



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

Has anyone found a USB2 to SATA adapter cable/device which supports SATA drives larger than 500 GB? The Vantech unit I have will only support drives up to 500 GB (per their documentation) I've tried searching for an alternative on the web, but rarely if ever is the maximum supported drive stated.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Try the Antec MX-1 enclosure. Tested to 750GB and I believe that someone in the e-SATA S3 thread is using it with the 1TB Hitachi, that is via the e-SATA connection. It has a USB 2.0 port and I use it for offsite storage of my server backups with a 500GB e-SATA drive.
The enclosure had been featured at newegg recently with $10 of and a $20 MIR.


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

Thanks. 

I was hoping for an non-enclosure solution for conveniently working with bare drives. I guess I could pull the drive and put into an enclosure, but I'm hoping to do some winMFS trials without physically removing the (replaced) drive in and HD TiVo.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Good question, for I seek an answer to this as well...


----------



## SAH2 (Apr 1, 2007)

I too am looking for a similar connection. I only have a laptop with USB 2.0 and want to upgrade my S3 internal drive with the Hitachi 1TB drive and copy the existing recordings, as I have already added the external drive.


----------



## Reinman (Nov 28, 2001)

I'm also looking for USB 2 to SATA that supports 1TB drives.

Has anyone found a solution?


----------

